# Small closer on this size bottle



## east texas terry (May 20, 2021)

Dug in  a 1942-1945


----------



## embe (May 20, 2021)

Probably meant to regulate the amount that came out.  Hot Sauce, Absorbine jr. etc


----------



## TxBottleDigger (May 20, 2021)

I like it! Pretty nice for a 1940s bottle. I’d even say it’s somewhat unique.


----------



## willong (May 20, 2021)

Hair tonic such as Vitalis came in similar bottles if memory serves.

Try Google search term "1940's hair tonic bottle" and check out the images. Maybe try 1930's as well.  Good luck.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 21, 2021)

willong said:


> Hair tonic such as Vitalis came in similar bottles if memory serves.
> 
> Try Google search term "1940's hair tonic bottle" and check out the images. Maybe try 1930's as well.  Good luck.


Brylcream... Vitalis... the choice of all the most popular greasers.


----------



## willong (May 21, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Brylcream... Vitalis... the choice of all the most popular greasers.



But, but, Vitalis advertisements specifically mocked "that greasy kid stuff."  Here's proof with Bart Starr: 




Wildroot hair tonic ads featuring "Fearless Fosdick" did as well while spoofing "Dick Tracy" cartoons:


----------



## willong (May 21, 2021)

I lived through that era. In fact, I think I used the Wildroot product in my mid or late teens. Before that, during my crew-cut and "flattop" phase, I used a product called Butch Wax (I had no idea that there was a sexual connotation to the word at the time).


----------



## east texas terry (May 21, 2021)

willong said:


> But, but, Vitalis advertisements specifically mocked "that greasy kid stuff."  Here's proof with Bart Starr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have dug all size of wildroot bottle


----------



## east texas terry (May 21, 2021)

willong said:


> I lived through that era. In fact, I think I used the Wildroot product in my mid or late teens. Before that, during my crew-cut and "flattop" phase, I used a product called Butch Wax (I had no idea that there was a sexual connotation to the word at the time).


Same here


----------



## east texas terry (May 22, 2021)

willong said:


> But, but, Vitalis advertisements specifically mocked "that greasy kid stuff."  Here's proof with Bart Starr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Vitalis dug in a 1942- 1945 dump


----------



## Bohdan (May 26, 2021)

Brylcreem was the one for me.
"Brylcreem - a little dab will do ya
Brylcreem - you look so debonair
Brylcreem - the gals will all pursue ya.................?"
Do you remember the rest?


----------

